# Online article on training



## Pyros (Jan 4, 2003)

I found an excellent article online titled "The Role Of Physical Preparation In Combat Disciplines", have a look if you're interested:

http://www.dragondoor.com/cstaley01.pdf


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2003)

Looking at books on conditioning for martial artists, I've always wondered if it's all that different for martial artists than for other athletes.


----------



## sweeper (Jan 30, 2003)

I think martial artists use a broader range of motion than most sports, I would compare it more to dance.


----------

